# طريقة عمل محرك سيارة يشتغل بالماء



## الشافت الليبى (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوتى الاعزاء
اتمنى منكم لو فى واحد منكم لديه خبرة او اى معلومة حتى ولو بسيطة عن طرقة عمل محرك سيارة تشتغل بالماء, اسال الله ان يوفقكم ويوفق جميع المشريفين على هذا الموقع المتميز.
رمضان كريم وكل سنة وانتم بخير


----------



## a.asharef (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله يا خويا 
اناشاب ليبي زيك واليوم كنت نتصفح في الانترنت فلقيت الموضوع اللي تحكي عليه انت 
وهو ببساطه عباره عن تصميم خليه اودائره وذلك لتقوم بحرق الماء والاوكسجين والهيدروجين بدلا من خلط الوقود بالهواء 
وان شاء الله تكون الفكره واضحه


----------



## نايف علي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34935


----------



## يحيى يحيى (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يحيى يحيى (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saif_azzawy (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا و تحياتي الحارة ...


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## KAMBAAL (30 ديسمبر 2010)

انا خريج جديد ولا اعلم شيئا عن السيارات التى تدور بالماء وبصفتى مهندسا اتمنى المشاركه فى هذا البرنامج الرائع

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

